
Flutter: A Framework to Surpass React Native - andrewmd5
https://rainway.com/blog/2019/08/06/flutter/
======
katsnelson
Our team has a lot of latitude for choosing technology we use and, since at
@Cognitive Class we are helping people learn the latest and greatest tech I
thought it might be good for us to look in to Dart and Flutter. I thought the
team would embrace it without any hesitation. To my surprise they were very
reluctant to do so. When I asked why, they said "it is Google so they will
probably drop the project in a year or two". Not the answer I was expecting
but there is a lesson to be learned here.

~~~
wstrange
It seems unlikely that Google will drop Flutter. It is picking up a ton of
momentum, and I think they are smart enough to know they have a winner on
their hands.

They are putting serious resources into the developer experience; Flutter for
the web has progressed from a POC to a product they intended to promote /
support. Flutter is the preferred UI for Fuchsia. While not officially
supported, Flutter for the desktop looks super interesting.

------
acron0
Rainway continues to impress me.

